# Receiving Schedule and Hours



## Gogrunt (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am a receiver. I have been asked to work more hours in different parts of the store, but this seems to have come with a gradual reduction in my receiving hours. In February I had an average of 25 hours a week of receiving hours. Now, I average 20.5 hours, with occasional drops to 17.75 hours a week. 

If you are a receiver at Target, can you tell me how many hours a week you work on average in receiving? Also, could you mention how well you are doing with finishing your work in those hours? Forgive me if I am asking too much. I am still getting used to the culture, and don't want to ask too much of anyone.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 6, 2020)

What are your receiving dock hrs?   Mine are 5hrs a day Monday thur Friday.  So that's 20 right there.  During that time I'm checking in vendors, processing damages that get drop in my area (always  happens when my back is turned)  take care of esim, load sweep myself twice a week,  managing the compactor, baler and trash constantly, moving stuff around all the time to keep the sts pallets together so none gets left behind when Ups picks up,  box up the IR/QA returns. 
This was a deliberate run on sentence because Receivers do soo many things just during receiving dock hrs.  After lunch I pull the IRs from elec /entertainment backroom.  I am so thankful my SD gives me 32 to 35 hrs a week because a lot of this can't be done in 20 hrs or less.


----------



## Snarf (Jul 7, 2020)

I get scheduled 35 hours, my dock hours are 35 hours a week, my store gets 37 hours a week for receiving, and I usually average 38-40 hours. 

It's hard to narrow the amount of hours because as you know we are always multitasking.

That being said I do other things that take time. I'm in charge of processing s2s and I am too involved in grocery as my tl lead would say. Our grocery leader isn't the strongest and I can't help wanting things done right.

I pretty much get all my work done on time, but I am not perfect. If ESIM isn't bad I may skip that day to put out bigger fires.


----------



## Snarf (Jul 7, 2020)

Also has your store lowered in volume? That could affect your hours. Usually during 4th quarter is when receiving may get extra hours. Has this reduction not happened in previous years.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 7, 2020)

Main receiver gets 40h Monday -Friday , sweep, vendors , ir/qa , receives the Fdc , cleans outside the docks , esim, trash , brqa. Secondary receiver Saturday - 16h Mostly vendors , vendor credits , esim , sweep . ( the second reviewer works other area during the weekday)


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jul 8, 2020)

7 hours weekdays and 3 hours on the weekend, totaling 41 hours for dock hours. I am a store that gets 70 hours of planned payroll per week but will on average be scheduled 30-35 hours for the main and secondary receiver. A store that's half of our sales gets 40 planned hours while a store with a bit more sales gets 80 planned hours. It will really be based on your store volume and how your leadership thinks the receiver position is crucial to the logistics process.

We are both here on heavy vendor and usual double trailer days while alone on the weekend and usual light trailer days. We are scheduled 5 days with 6-7 hour shifts. We are checking in vendors, vendor credits, receiving pFresh, ESIM, defects, processing guest service bins, salvage/crc pallets, cleaning the exterior of dock twice a week, sweeps daily, checking in mail, breaking down weekly supply pallet, daily backroom audit, IRs and QAs, and condensing trailer unload vehicles/pallets that are spread throughout receiving.


----------

